# What makes a man DDoS a website on Christmas?



## AirdropShitposts (Dec 24, 2022)

Lust for gold? Power? Or was he just born with a heart full of coal?


----------



## BlancoMailo (Dec 24, 2022)

The misery that can only come from castration.


----------



## ñññ (Dec 24, 2022)

Estrogen.


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 24, 2022)

When dilation just isn't enough anymore...


----------



## murph (Dec 24, 2022)

The inability to feel joy.


----------



## Bob Dobalina (Dec 24, 2022)

Having no dick.


----------



## Moths (Dec 24, 2022)

On-demand rental services


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 24, 2022)

Do SJWs even celebrate Christmas?

Or is it too "problematic" or "white supremacist" to them?


----------



## Miracle (Dec 25, 2022)

They definitely got coal for Christmas.


----------



## KolKinhs (Dec 25, 2022)

Having no family, friends, life, and dick can drive any man to a life of unhappiness and misery.


----------



## retard strength (Dec 25, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Do SJWs even celebrate Christmas?
> 
> Or is it too "problematic" or "white supremacist" to them?


The evil nazi supremacist mom and dad they claim to hate for 364 days of the year give them high-end electronics and luxury goods on Christmas, they absolutely celebrate it.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## AbyssGazer (Dec 25, 2022)

The complete and utter inability to ever become a woman. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Hannibalistique (Dec 25, 2022)

Considering the attackers are "consent accidenters", zoosadists and other kinds of abusers in real life, I assume it's mostly because they're sociopaths.

Not everyone who chops off their dick turns into one.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 25, 2022)

Being on Santa's  naughty list.


----------



## Milsurp-Cyclops (Dec 25, 2022)

The general misery that being a medically mutilated, pharmaceutically dependent eunich.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Dec 25, 2022)

There is nothing to celebrate when you're a miserable troon.


----------



## WelfareNiggerQueen (Dec 25, 2022)

Being such a miserable cunt that not even your family invites you to family gatherings so the only thing that can bring you joy during this time of year it take down a website while most people in the world and the websites users are stuffing their bellies and exchanging gifts.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Dec 25, 2022)

didn't get the right funko pop & box of makeup?


----------



## heathercho (Dec 25, 2022)

Not being able to post your stretched anus on Twitter, on Xmas.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Dec 24, 2022)

Lust for gold? Power? Or was he just born with a heart full of coal?


----------



## Just A Fat Round Bird (Dec 25, 2022)

A lot of Sneeding of course


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Dec 25, 2022)

The same thing that caused my bisexual younger brother to angrily storm out of our family's Christmas party when I shared an anti-troon joke with our Grandpa: the inability to hear opinions you don't agree with without totally losing your shit and all perspective of proportional response.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Dec 25, 2022)

They're filthy atheists who don't believe in Santa


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Dec 25, 2022)

Such a lust for revenge.


----------



## JoshPlz (Dec 25, 2022)

The delusion that he is a woman.


----------



## The Partisan (Dec 25, 2022)

The same howling abyss at the center of their identities that caused them to cut their dicks off.

Merry Christmas you hideous mockeries of womanhood.


----------



## WelperHelper99 (Dec 25, 2022)

The lack of love of his fellow man, the hatred of Christ, a heart three sizes too small- and absolutely no family in his life to give gifts to. I just helped one of my nephews put together a Playmobil DeLorean, and if that don't fill your heart with joy, I don't know what does.


----------



## Basement Dwelling Dork (Dec 25, 2022)

The raw seething of hating a site that has not once commited an criminally activity to the point where troons commit the crime because...

They have no penis, and can no longer have any pleasure, so attacking and blocking transphobes are the only thing theygot
They have narcissist and victim complex personality
Their family and friends have stopped contacting them
They have friends but they're also like minded, mentally ill, and hormone ridden hedonist to the point they are ready to stab each other in the back for free clout if given the chance.
Said mentally ill friends won't celebrate Christmas because "transphobia and alt-right"
  In short, they hate fun and are miserable that they can't have a safe space by being terminally online, so they must commit a cyber crime in order to feel good about themselves.


----------



## Smug (Dec 27, 2022)

In world war one, I'm pretty fucking sure there was a ceasefire over Christmas. Shows how much honour and respect all those men had. Makes for an interesting point of comparison for gayops like this.


----------



## Night Raiders (Dec 27, 2022)

>Christmas Day
>Can't stop thinking about Kiwi Farms
This is so funny.* Grinchtrannies* are pathetic sacks of shit. Even on Christmas KF is rent free.


----------



## Nick Gars (Dec 27, 2022)

When a man has no dick, and he must coom, he will go to extraordinary length to experience the sensations he has robbed himself of.

But the coom never cums.


----------



## DankSmoker (Dec 27, 2022)

Humbuggery in the most literal sense.


----------



## Rozzy (Dec 27, 2022)

Troon rage.


----------



## ITK (Dec 27, 2022)

It was actually a noble act of self-sacrifice to get autistic kiwis to spend time with their families.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Dec 28, 2022)

No penis anymore


----------

